# Door lock wiring



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I bought the driver door master panel to relocate my door lock and I’m not sure what wiring is needed for the door lock. I’m just looking for a picture of the door lock pigtail connector... color and maybe a few angles so I can buy the proper harness. 

I’ve attached a picture of the door lock I’m talking about.


----------

